# [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€



## DasRegal (3. August 2010)

*[Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

*GTX 460 WaKü*

Wenn ihr Interesse daran habt eure GTX 460 mit Wasser zu kühlen, habt ihr bestimmt schon gemerkt, dass die Preise für die Komplettkühler viel zu teuer sind . Viele der "GPU-only" Kühler haben noch keine passende Vorrichtung für die rechteckige Form der GPU.
Hier zeige ich euch einen Kühler der günsitg zu bekommen ist und ordentliche Temps liefert.

*Kühlkombination:*
Danger Den Maze 5 (Chrom oder Low Profile geht auch) Er ist bei Aquatuning derzeit im B-Ware Abteil für 16,49€ zu haben)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 x 8 Stück Ram Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anschlüsse und WLP

*Vorwort:* 
Der Danger Den Maze 5 hat an der Seite zwei
Befästigungslöcher. In die Löcher passen die Schrauben die an der
Grafikkarte die Kabel festhalten. Diese Schrauben mit Gewinde obendrauf
könnt ihr da rein schrauben um dann die Schrauben z.b. von einem Adapter zu benutzen um den GPU-Kühler zu befestigen.
(natürlich in Verbindung mit Spiralfedern um Druck aufzubauen)

*Wichtig:*
Die Anschlüsse brauchen lange Gewinde. Die neuen z.b. bei
Aquatuning haben kurze Gewinde und passen daher nicht.

Erst einmal müsst ihr die alte WLP entfernen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann müsst ihr die neue WLP auftragen und den Kühler befästigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch die Speicher bzw. SpaWa Kühler und ihr seid fertig. (für die SW müsst ihr die Ramkühler zerscheiden)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt noch die Grafikkarte wieder einbauen und nicht den Scythe vergessen um die SpaWas zu kühlen. (Der Lüfter ist unhörbar /92mm/1000rpm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Temperaturen:*
Bei :1,012V
ILDE (0,875V): max.28°C
Last (Dirt2 10min): max.40°C

Bei 1,087V
ILDE (0,875V): max.28°C
Last (Dirt2 10min): max.43°C

Bei 1,200V (0,825 Ilde) per BiosMod
ILDE (0,825V): max.26°C
Last (Dirt2 10min): max.48°C

*Overclocking:*
1,012V
820/1640/2000
1,087V
880/1760/2000
1,200V
930/1860/2000
(Rockstabel.3D Mark 06 läuft auch noch mit 960/1920/2200 durch)


*MFG DasRegal*


----------



## bundymania (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Gute Idee und schön gebastelt - den Danger Den Kühler in silber habe ich hier praktischerweise auch noch herum liegen


----------



## amgod (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

für die gpu braucht man nicht unbedingt 100% abdekung, ein zern bzw zb mein alpahcool motion Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal W / S Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal W / S EOL 14332 tuts auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ramkühlung braucht man net. hab die kombi hier sogar ohne lüffi am laufen. im furzmark mit 32msaa werden die spawas an die ~90°, ansonsten ist alles im grünen bereich


----------



## DasRegal (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



amgod schrieb:


> für die gpu braucht man nicht unbedingt 100% abdekung, ein zern bzw zb mein alpahcool motion Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal W / S Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal W / S EOL 14332 tuts auch
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/wakgpuphkm.jpg
> 
> ramkühlung braucht man net. hab die kombi hier sogar ohne lüffi am laufen. im furzmark mit 32msaa werden die spawas an die ~90°, ansonsten ist alles im grünen bereich


 
Also die SpaWas ohne Kühlung geht vllt ohne OC in einem belüfteten Gehäuse aber sonst ist das nicht so gesund. Ich werde dem Ram noch einen VMod verpassen und dann brauche ich die Kühler.


----------



## Blaight (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Gibt es eine gut funktionierende möglichkeit die rams auch aktiv zu kühlen? *nachgrübel*


----------



## dr.cupido (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Die Rams werden selbst unter Belastung nich wirklich warm. Selbst mit Wakü reicht das vollkommen aus, wenn du nur kleine Alukühlerchen draufbastelst  

Die Spawa sind aber ein anderes Thema. Theoretisch können diese kleinen Wandler bis zu 125° aushalten. Oft wird aber nicht dran gedacht, das alle anderen Bauteile drumrum sich genauso miterhitzen. Sogar die GPU wurde bei meiner Sonic Platinum dadurch wärmer.


----------



## DasRegal (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Edit:

Temperaturen und Overclocking 



> Theoretisch können diese kleinen Wandler bis zu 125° aushalten


Slebst mit den Kühlkörpern und dem Lüfter davor werden sie bei 1,200V ganz schön warm.


----------



## dr.cupido (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Ich würde versuchen die Wandler auch mit Wasser zu kühlen. Mosfet Kühler von EOL Grafikkarten oder Mainboards sind in diversen Wasserkühlungsshops sehr günstig. Musst halt vorher ausmessen 

Werde meine Sonic auch komplett mit Wasser kühlen. Mal schauen ob ich mit unter 30Eu für beides hinkomme


----------



## DasRegal (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Ich bin so schon ganz zufrieden. Sie werden so 60°C warm, also nix wildes.


----------



## dr.cupido (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

ah okay, ich meinte nur, weil dein komplettes System durch wakü gekühlt wird und du jetzt extra nen Lüfter montieren musstest. Wenn das dich nich stört und die Wandler nur 60° haben ist ja alles top


----------



## h3lper (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Habe mir gerade ne Gainward GTX 460 GLH bestellt und frage mich ob die Garantie futsch ist, wenn man den Originalen Kühler abbaut.
Wenn man schon ne WaKü drin hat, sollte man die ja auch nutzen :/


----------



## Blaight (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Ja also meistens ist die garantie leider weg


----------



## h3lper (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Woran sehen die Hersteller das denn ? Ich mein man braucht ja nicht immer ehrlich sein 
Man kauft einfach die gleiche Wärmeleitpaste (zumindest farblich)  und montiert den Original Lüfter wieder ran, falls mit der Karte was ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Die Garantie ist weg, wenn man die Karte verändert - Ende.
Es bestreitet niemand, dass man nicht erfolgreich betrügen könnte, aber ich möchte an der Stelle klarstellen, dass man das außerhalb dieses Forums diskutieren sollte.


----------



## empty (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Soweit ich weiss gibt es verschiedene Hersteller wo die Garantie nicht verfällt. Asus hab ich mal gehört und Zotac ... solange du keine mechanischen Schäden durch den Kühlerwechsel hervorgerufen hast und der Orginal-Kühler wieder aufmontiert ist beim einschicken.


----------



## C43Z42 (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

kann mir jemand sage ob der angesprochene Kühler auch auf eine Geforce 9800GT passen würde?


----------



## DasRegal (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sage ob der angesprochene Kühler auch auf eine Geforce 9800GT passen würde?


 
Hey.
Wenn die 9800gt den gleichen Lochabstand wie die 9800gtx+ hat, dann ja.
Hat 1A gepasst.


----------



## C43Z42 (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

mmh keine Ahnung müsst ich mal Googlen XD
vlt kann mir auch hier wer helfen dann spare ich mir die paar Minuten :oD

was mich verwundert hat war halt nur dass das Produkt als "DangerDen LowProfile Maze5 GPU* ATI 9x/8x/X18/x19xx* Serie 1" aus geschrieben war und als ich noch mal in dem Katalog den ich zu letzten Bestellung bekommen hab geblättert habe bin ich auf einen DangerDen-Kühler für Geforce-Karten gestoßen ... ?


----------



## h3lper (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Würde der Kühler (DangerDen LowProfile Maze5) auch auf die Gainward GTX 460 GLH passen ? Hat schließlich kein Referenzdesign.


----------



## DAEF13 (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

sehr warscheinlich, ja!
Grade bei Non-Referenz Karten sind GPU-Only Kühler perfekt, da nur der Lochabstand um die GPU wichtig ist.

Bei Fullcover Kühlern muss man aufpassen, ob die Bauteile nicht mit dem Kühler kollidieren, aber bei GPU-Only wird ja sowieso nur die GPU bedeckt


----------



## h3lper (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> sehr warscheinlich, ja!
> Grade bei Non-Referenz Karten sind GPU-Only Kühler perfekt, da nur der Lochabstand um die GPU wichtig ist.
> 
> Bei Fullcover Kühlern muss man aufpassen, ob die Bauteile nicht mit dem Kühler kollidieren, aber bei GPU-Only wird ja sowieso nur die GPU bedeckt



Die Lochabstände sind anders:

Bild: boardbiggwuadqma77.jpg - abload.de

Bild: frontq91qsauq.jpg - abload.de


----------



## DasRegal (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



> was mich verwundert hat war halt nur dass das Produkt als "DangerDen LowProfile Maze5 GPU* ATI 9x/8x/X18/x19xx* Serie 1" aus geschrieben war und als ich noch mal in dem Katalog den ich zu letzten Bestellung bekommen hab geblättert habe bin ich auf einen DangerDen-Kühler für Geforce-Karten gestoßen ... ?


 
Bei der ATI Version sind die Schrauben für die ATI Karten dabei und bei der Nvidia Version eine verchromte Backplate und die vier dünneren Schrauben für die Nvidia Karten.Der Kühler ist der gleiche.
Ich habe ja beschrieben welche Schrauben und Anschlüsse man benutzen muss, da DangerDen keine Referenz Gewinde benutzt.


----------



## C43Z42 (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

aah pk danke hast mir echt super weiter geholfen und auch so alles in allem ein guter Tipp!


----------



## Xapier (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Bei der ATI Version sind die Schrauben für die ATI Karten dabei und bei der Nvidia Version eine verchromte Backplate und die vier dünneren Schrauben für die Nvidia Karten.Der Kühler ist der gleiche.
> Ich habe ja beschrieben welche Schrauben und Anschlüsse man benutzen muss, da DangerDen keine Referenz Gewinde benutzt.




Moin moin! 

Zuerst einmal: Danke für diese tolle Anleitung. Ich spiele derzeit ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken die GTX460 auf deine Art und Weise unter Wasser zu setzen, da mir ein FullCover schlicht zu teuer ist.

Nur nochmal für mich:

1. Ein Teil der Schrauben wird von der GTX460 verwendet?
2. Ein anderer Teil z Bsp von Mainboards (Schrauben mit Innengewinde)

das wars?

Du hast noch etwas von Spannfedern geschrieben. Solche habe ich leider nicht zuhause, kannst du evtl nochmal kurz darauf eingehen woher du diese beziehst?

Ansonsten ist die Anleitung eig Idiotensicher.... nur eben die Herkunft der Federn erschließt sich mir nicht.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Xapier


----------



## DasRegal (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



> 1. Ein Teil der Schrauben wird von der GTX460 verwendet?
> 2. Ein anderer Teil z Bsp von Mainboards (Schrauben mit Innengewinde)


 Die Schrauben von den typischen DVI-VGA Adaptern passen perfekt in Verbindung mit den Schrauben die an einer DVI oder VGA Buchse sind.(mit Feder dazwischen).

Die Federn hatte ich noch rumliegen. Man kann aber auch welche bei Aquatuning bestellen unter -> Zubehör->Normteile->Federn.


----------



## Xapier (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Da ich noch nie mit nem DVI / VGA Adapter konfrontiert wurde, werd ich mal sehen. Hab hier allerdings noch genug Schrauben-Friemel in allen Größen rumliegen. Wird schon was passen.

Federn also bei Aquatuning... 

ich danke dir


----------



## Blaight (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Welche OC ergebnisse hast Du?


----------



## Bruce112 (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

wie man sieht ist bei 850 coretakt schluß bei 1.087 spannung 
104nm chip,mit lüftkühlung


bei 470 gtx ist 800 mhz coretakt bei den meisten ende 
oc mäßig 100nm chip 


bei 1.2 v spannung braucht man eher so ne wasserkühler

und den ram zu ocen bringt nichts pro 100mb aufwärts bringt es 0.2 Fps mehr 

Unigine Heaven 2.0 getestet und beobachtet


----------



## DasRegal (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



Blaight schrieb:


> Welche OC ergebnisse hast Du?


Schau im Review unter dem Punkt "Overclocking" .

Das ist das Maximum:

Sparkle GTX 460 1GB | DasRegal | 960 MHz (37%) | 1920 MHz (37%) | 1170 MHz (30%) | vynkm


----------



## Blaight (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

War der RAM-Lüfter dabei störend hörbar? Irgendwie gefällt mir die RAM-Lösung noch nicht, welche Alternativen ham wa denn da so...?!


----------



## DasRegal (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



Blaight schrieb:


> War der RAM-Lüfter dabei störend hörbar? Irgendwie gefällt mir die RAM-Lösung noch nicht, welche Alternativen ham wa denn da so...?!


Also jetzt im ernst. Ich bin ja auch ein Silent-Freak. Dieser Lüfter ist unhörbar... Der Lüfter ist auch wenn ich mit den Ohr so 3cm rangehe nicht hörbar. Er ist leiser als meine 120er @ 7V. Ja er ist Geräuschlos. Alles was man hört sind die Spannungswandler. Und für 6€...was kostet die Welt?!


----------



## Blaight (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Das klingt irgendwie echt nach einer schönen Alternative zum EK. Vll kann man sich irgendwie ein "Case" für den Lüfter und die RAM-Kühlerbauen..damit das nicht ganz so schmuddelig aussieht


----------



## DasRegal (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



Blaight schrieb:


> Das klingt irgendwie echt nach einer schönen Alternative zum EK. Vll kann man sich irgendwie ein "Case" für den Lüfter und die RAM-Kühlerbauen..damit das nicht ganz so schmuddelig aussieht


Ich hatte schon überlegt das Cover von meiner toten 9800GTX+ zu nehmen.
Oder nimm dir einfach Plexiglas und GFK-Spachtel und bau dir eine Art Lufttunnel. Schau bei meiner 9800GTX+:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blaight (11. August 2010)

wie funktioniert das? Weiß das jmd aus eigener Erfahrung?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Minikühler

EDIT: Hey Regal, genau sowas meinte ich

Woah hat jemand so ein Ding?!
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7730_Scythe-Kama-Stay.html


----------



## DasRegal (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



Blaight schrieb:


> wie funktioniert das? Weiß das jmd aus eigener Erfahrung?
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Minikühler
> 
> EDIT: Hey Regal, genau sowas meinte ich


 
Also eigentlich sind die EOL kühler ziemlich simpel. Du nimmst den Verteilerblock und schließt ihn an deine wakü an. die Bausteinkühler werden an dem Verteiler angeschlossen. In Theorie hört sich das cool an, aber in echt ist es turbo hässlich weil man tausend kleine Schläuche an und über der Grafikkarte hat. Früher ging das noch mit so 4 Bausteinen ....aber 8. 

PS: Ich finde die sache mit dem Lüfter nicht hässlich. Der Lüfter ist ziemlich unscheinbar. Er ist ja nur 12mm dick und der Durchmesser ist fast genau so groß wie das vom PCB.



> Edit


Ja, der *Scythe Kama Stay* wäre doch auch was.


----------



## Blaight (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Oder dieses Ding.  http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p6629_Sunbeam-PCI-Rack.html
Andererseits, wenn ich mir da so aufwendig nen Kühler zurecht bastle, kann ich auch gleich den EK nehmen, dem widerspricht nur die andauernde wiederverwendbarkeit des Scythe Kama Stay. Hm


----------



## DasRegal (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



Blaight schrieb:


> Oder dieses Ding. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Sunbeam PCI Rack Sunbeam PCI Rack 17081
> Andererseits, wenn ich mir da so aufwendig nen Kühler zurecht bastle, kann ich auch gleich den EK nehmen, dem widerspricht nur die andauernde wiederverwendbarkeit des Scythe Kama Stay. Hm


  Naja... dann kommen ebend 5€ für das Sunbeamteil dazu. Das reicht doch auch.Selbst wenn du den Kama Stay kaufst brauchst du den 92mm silent lüfter nicht mehr und hast auch nur 10€ Mehrkosten.
Das sind immernoch 40€ bzw 45€ im Vergleich zu 80€. Und du kannst es wieder verwenden.


----------



## Blaight (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Ich würde wenn schon zwei Lüfter anbauen, für rechts udn links vom Chip


----------



## C43Z42 (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

so mir reichts kann mir bitte wer eine genaue Bezeichnung von so eine schraube schicken bzw mir ein link iwo hin geben wo man die Schrauben kaufen kann?
war heute im Eisenwarenhandel der hat mir schrauben raus gesucht die zwar gepasst haben aber beim einbauen ist mir aufgefallen des die wenn man leicht anzieht wieder raus gehen (druck der federn reicht schon aus -.- so des mir die teile um die Ohren gehauen hat -.-)

ich bräuchte des aber für die 4 kleinen Löcher und ned für die zwei großen wo der schon erwähnte DVI-VGA-adapterschraubenkram passt

Alternative : weiß wer ob des undicht wird wenn man des Loch für die Schrauben ganz durchbohrt und des dann mit 2*Muttern+federn fest macht?


----------



## Uter (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



Blaight schrieb:


> Woah hat jemand so ein Ding?!
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Kama Stay Scythe Kama Stay 17086



Jop. Ich kühl damit meine alte 4850 (hat auch einen gpu-only Kühler). Hat auch ordentlich was an den Temps gebracht (vorher konnte man die Kühlkörper kaum anfassen und jetzt sind sie bei geschätzten 30 bis 40°C  ). Der Preis ist natürlich etwas hoch aber mit nem zern gpu-Kühler immernoch günstiger als ein fullcover und wiederverwendbar.

Edit: Der Drehpoti ist auch etwas ungeschickt, er ist minimal größer als eine Slotblende aber ich hab eh den Lüfter getauscht (obwohl der mitgelieferte auch nicht schlecht ist, dafür dass er so flach ist).


----------



## Blaight (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Hast Du einen Lüfter drauf...was für einer ist das? Hast Du den mittig auf die RAMs gerichtet mit Luftstrom Richtung RAM oder Richtung Slotausgänge, quasi PCI-Lüftermäßig? Mach mal ein Bild bidde


----------



## Uter (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

So da sind die Bilder. Leider hab ich nur das Handy zur Verfügung  ich hoffe man erkennt trotzdem was. 

Der verwendete Lüfter ist ein Slip Stream der so mit 700 bis 800 RPM laufen müsste. 
Befestigt ist er mit Gummientkopplern (obwohl bei dem Kama Stay mehr als genug Schrauben mitgeliefert werden (auch mit M3 Gewinde was mir bei der Radiatorbefestigung seht zu gute kam). Der Lüfter bläst direkt auf die Spawas und den Speicher.

Also alles in allem ein sehr gute Produkt (außer den schon erwähnten Drehpotentiometer)).

Edit: Aufm Speicher und den Spawas hab ich die: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p733_Zalman-Heatsinks-ZM-RHS1-RAM-Cooler.html


----------



## Blaight (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Danke! Das scheint ja echt eine gute Alternative zu sein...hörst Du den Lüfter?


----------



## Uter (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Im moment hör ich ihn minimal. Allerdings war mein PC noch nie so leise wie jetzt . Allerdings würde auch ein langsamerer Lüfter reichen (so ca. 500 RPM). Das würd ich auch machen wenn ich eine Lüftersteuerung hätte die unter 5V kommt. Wird dem nächst aber auch noch angeschafft . Der mitgelieferte Lüfter ist auf 800 RPM extrem leise, schaufelt dann aber auch kaum mehr Luft aber für meine 4850 würde das auch noch reichen. Falls man aufrüstet und eine richtig starke Karte kauft (z.b. 5870 aber vor allem 470 oder 480) würd ich sicherheitshalber noch ein Thermalright VRM-Kühler oder ähnliches kaufen aber auch dann wär es nicht teurer als ein neuer fullcover-Kühler und alles außer dem besagen VRM-Kühler wär wiederverwendbar... 

Also ich hab beschlossen auch in Zukunft bei GPU-only zu bleiben, da sich der Grakamarkt einfach zu schnell ändert.


----------



## Blaight (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

@DasRegal
könntest Du nochmal extra Deine Schrauben abfotografieren?


----------



## DasRegal (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

So jetzt nochmal für alle. Die Schraube aus dem Adapter lösen. (mit einem Drehmel oder so) Dann Feder drauf und die Schraube als Gewinde benutzen. Voilà. 
Die Feder natürlich ein bisschen kleiner wählen.(hatte gerade keine andere zur Hand)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRegal (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> so mir reichts kann mir bitte wer eine genaue Bezeichnung von so eine schraube schicken bzw mir ein link iwo hin geben wo man die Schrauben kaufen kann?
> war heute im Eisenwarenhandel der hat mir schrauben raus gesucht die zwar gepasst haben aber beim einbauen ist mir aufgefallen des die wenn man leicht anzieht wieder raus gehen (druck der federn reicht schon aus -.- so des mir die teile um die Ohren gehauen hat -.-)
> 
> ich bräuchte des aber für die 4 kleinen Löcher und ned für die zwei großen wo der schon erwähnte DVI-VGA-adapterschraubenkram passt
> ...


Hattest du die Schrauben nicht dabei?
Also das mit dem Bohren würde ich nicht machen. Am besten du bohrst die löcher nur größer und benutzt ein Gewindeschneider.


----------



## Blaight (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

hm kay...denke das sollte möglich sein, muss nur so ne kleine feder.. *dümdidü* *tüdel; grübel*


----------



## Xapier (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

@DasRegal: Vielen Dank nochmal für die detailierten Bilder. Das erleichtert das Verständnis bzw den Nachbau ungemein.

Was meintest du eig mit "die neuen Anschlüsse sind zu kurz"? 

Ich benutze diese hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




diese sollten doch passen, ist das nicht ne standardgröße/länge?


----------



## DasRegal (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



Xapier schrieb:


> @DasRegal: Vielen Dank nochmal für die detailierten Bilder. Das erleichtert das Verständnis bzw den Nachbau ungemein.
> 
> Was meintest du eig mit "die neuen Anschlüsse sind zu kurz"?
> 
> ...


Hey.
Ja, müsste ohne Probleme passen. Die neuen Anschlüsse sind auch eine Frechheit^^. Die sehen aus wie eine Fehlproduktion. 
Hier habe ich mal das originale Gewinde, das alte Gewinde von AT und das neue Gewinde nebeneinander gestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: Ich habe die originalen Dichtungsringe benutzt, da die dicker sind.


----------



## Xapier (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Spitze... dann kann ich mich ja ans basteln machen. Wenn den die beiden Pakete endlich kommen würden *grummel*


----------



## C43Z42 (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Hattest du die Schrauben nicht dabei?
> Also das mit dem Bohren würde ich nicht machen. Am besten du bohrst die löcher nur größer und benutzt ein Gewindeschneider.



also habs doch gemacht :oP 

hat super geklappt und es ist alles dicht ... 
des mit den Adapterschrauben hab ich auch schon probiert aber die passen nicht weil ich die 4 kleinen benutzen muss und ihr anscheinend die 2 großen (benutze des Teil mit meiner 9800GT will aber demnächst auf 4XX aufrüsten daher war der Kühler sehr interessant für mich)

falls jemanden interessiert kann ich ja noch Bilder hoch laden wie ich des gemacht habe...

leider die Graka noch nicht wieder eingebaut da ich noch auf meine Radis warten muss...


----------



## DasRegal (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> also habs doch gemacht :oP
> 
> hat super geklappt und es ist alles dicht ...
> des mit den Adapterschrauben hab ich auch schon probiert aber die passen nicht weil ich die 4 kleinen benutzen muss und ihr anscheinend die 2 großen (benutze des Teil mit meiner 9800GT will aber demnächst auf 4XX aufrüsten daher war der Kühler sehr interessant für mich)
> ...


 Super, dass es geklappt hat.
Ja, up doch mal ein Bild.


----------



## C43Z42 (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Unten halt noch 2*plastik-Beilagscheiben und Feder dazwischen ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiß vlt jemand wie ich die hässlichen Klebereste zwischen den Schlauchanschlüssen entfernen kann (von Speicherkühler den ich ausgetauscht habe da er flach war...)
Glaub des eine Bild hat iwie einen Fehler  

PS.: ich weiß dass meine Tastatur uralt ist aber mein Gamerboard ist gerade defekt -.-


----------



## Blaight (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Hast Du ne Freudin? Nagellackentferner hilft...


----------



## empty (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Auweia nimm ja keinen mit Aceton drinn ... sobald das an Plastik kommt "schmilzt" dir der weg ....


----------



## Blaight (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

gibt es überhaupt noch acetonhaltige nagellackentferner?


----------



## C43Z42 (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

kk danke werde ich mal probieren ... aber in gemäßigten Mengen oder? 
also mit dem Pinsel da oder einem Kuhtipp (schreibt man des so? die teile halt zum Ohren sauber machen XD)


----------



## empty (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Wattestäbchen?


----------



## VJoe2max (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Nimm lieber Waschbenzin (oder Isoprop), statt Nagellackentferner .


----------



## empty (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

n-hexan wäre mein Tipp gewesen


----------



## VJoe2max (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Gibt´s nur nicht in jeder Apotheke oder im Baumarkt .


----------



## Blaight (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Es gibt übrigens noch acetonhaltige nagellackentferner. war vorhin bei rossmann


----------



## C43Z42 (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

XD aber nicht extra wegen dem jetzt oder? 

mmh hab es mal Probiert und die Wärmeleitpaste in der Mitte ist weg aber des hohe außenrum scheint wirklich Kleber zu sein... -.-


----------



## empty (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Darum ist es prakitsch ab und an im Chemielabor zu stehen, da hat es 3 Grosse Lösungsmittel Kanister und man kann sich bedienen. (10L-Kanister) N-Hexan, Isopropylester und Aceton ... und letzterer ist mein liebling da damit auch schön die Glaswaren abtrocknen  dementsprechend sehen meine Taschenrechner aber auch aus ;D etwas verschmilzt hihi

Wundbenzin geht natürlich auch ist aber lang nicht so geil wie n-hexan, chloroform (DCM) und jedes andere aprotisch unpolare LM geht mal besser mal schlechter


----------



## Xapier (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Kurze Frage: Wie habt ihr eig die SpaWa Kühlkörper zerlegt? Mit einer Säge?


----------



## Blaight (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

@empty

Ohja AC und OC Praktika waren nur wegen Aceton erträglich. Abtrocknen mit Aceton ist ne große Sache.


----------



## DasRegal (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



Xapier schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wie habt ihr eig die SpaWa Kühlkörper zerlegt? Mit einer Säge?


Mit einem Drehmel.


----------



## C43Z42 (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

kleine Handmetallsäge + Schraubstock ...


----------



## Xapier (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

So, habs mir jetzt ohne drehmeln/schraubstocken zurecht gebastelt. 

Vielen Dank nochmal an euch für die detailierten Infos


----------



## C43Z42 (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

mmh wie warm werden eure Grakas so mit der Lösung? 

wäre nice wenn ihr des mit euren Komponenten (vor allem wakü halt) zum Vergleich schreiben könntet ...


----------



## Marguth (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

wie hoch ist eigentlich der Lochabstand der Gtx 460? 
ist das abhängig vom hersteller?
würde Alphacool Alphacool HF 38 Missouri EOL  darauf funktionieren?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Ich mach auch ab und zu rechtschreibfehler und schreib aus faulheit alles klein, aber befestigen kommt von fest, nicht von fass

Ansonsten ein schönes und gut bebildertes how to

Edit: oha, hab erst jetzt aufs datum geschaut


----------



## erwin-sk007 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

hi,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,

will meine sonic gtx 460 auf wasserkühlung umbaun.

wäre es möglich die WAKÜ ANTEC Watercooling-Set H2O-620 einzubaun, ich weis die ist nur für cpu  aber würde das gehn????

mfg
erwin


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Dezember 2011)

Machbarkeit?? Evtl...

Sinn?? Sinnlos!!

Wie stellst du dir vor Speicher und Mosefetts zu kühlen?

Leistungsmäßig wird das auch nicht besser sein als ein anderer luftkühler da bei Graka's wesentlich mehr Wärme abtransportiert werden muss als bei CPUs


----------



## erwin-sk007 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

hi,

kühlrippen für speicher ...

aber wenigstens wird es leiser als normaler lüfter der graka

mfg
erwin


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Dezember 2011)

Wie stellst du dir vor das ne gtx 460 leiser sein soll bei nem 120er radi?


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Ich hab damals meine 4850er mit einem 10€ P35 Northbridgekühler gekühlt und das hat auch super funktioniert man muss halt nur ne Halterung dafür selber machen.
Aber was ich krass finde sind die Spannungen die bei der GTX460 gebraucht werden meine Evga schafft mit 1,087V 950Mhz und läuft seit nem 3/4Jahr stabil.
Und bei EVGA verliert man die Garantie auch nicht wenn man den Kühler wechselt vorrausgesetzt der Umbau war nicht der Grund des Defektes.


----------



## CrazyGamer (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Gut erklärt , gute anleitung ^^


----------



## DasRegal (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*



> Aber was ich krass finde sind die Spannungen die bei der GTX460 gebraucht werden meine Evga schafft mit 1,087V 950Mhz und läuft seit nem 3/4Jahr stabil.


Dann hast du halt eine gute GPU erwischt. EVGA nutzt meistens aber auch höherwertige Bauteile als Sparkle und lässt damit bessers OC zu.


> Gut erklärt , gute anleitung ^^​


Danke


----------



## Fanatix (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Test] GTX 460 Wasserkühler für unter 35€*

Zwar schon älter, aber gefällt mir sehr gut. Schöner Test!


----------

